# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Помогите скачать 1C_ERP_WE (english code)

## iulyus

Доброго дня всем форумчанам!

Фирма 1С вывела из статуса бета свою международную поставку флагманского продукта 1С:ERP WE (2.5.7.288).

Кто нибудь сможет её скачать?

Буду очень признателен!

Хороших праздников 1С-никам и не только!

----------


## iulyus

Международные конфигурации
1C:ERP WE (English code)	2.5.7.288	30.12.21		
1C:ERP WE (с русским кодом)	2.5.7.288	30.12.21
1С:ERP WE, бета-версия	2.5.7.255	25.11.21

----------

hathienthach (09.02.2022)

----------


## Zealot2022

> Международные конфигурации
> 1C:ERP WE (English code)	2.5.7.288	30.12.21		
> 1C:ERP WE (с русским кодом)	2.5.7.288	30.12.21
> 1С:ERP WE, бета-версия	2.5.7.255	25.11.21


Выложите плиз ссылки.

----------


## mypatik1

https://infostart.ru/public/1217419/   помогите скачать пожалуйста

----------

